# Dish blowing out HDTV's in Denver Saturday!



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

From the Denver Post (read down a bit)

http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~33~2514474,00.html

Full page ad's ran yesterday and today.


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

Wow! For $499/599, I may have to pick one up. 

Anyone got a truck in the Denver area?


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

I do, and I'm seriously considering it myself...my wife would probably kill me, but she's out of town at the moment...


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

I called Dish . They said it's a misprint. They it's $799 with a year agreement or over $1000 without.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

This sounds like something special, not the standard offer, which some CSR in atlanta probably told you. So I think the article is correct.


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

I hope so. I called back and I'm waiting on hold to talk to a supervisor about it. I want to know if it's cash/credit and carry.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Rob - it's correct. I've talked to several people at Dish about it this morning.


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

I talked to someone who first said in very bad english that I would have to buy an 811 for the deal 'because my 6000 was not an HD receiver'. I told him it was, he said to 'hold on' and put me on hold. 25 minutes later (wtf?), I hung up and called back. I then talked to someone right away that said they would take cash and credit cards for the deal. And she agreed that my 6000 would work for HD LOL


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Rob - it's correct. I've talked to several people at Dish about it this morning.


Hey Mark,

If I can get my wife to give me the go ahead, do you have room in your truck for another one? 

I live in Arvada though.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Home Depot rents trucks for $19 an hour...


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

Mark Lamutt said:


> Home Depot rents trucks for $19 an hour...


Good idea. 
I didn't think of them. I was dreading driving a big uhaul down there...


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

By the way, does anyone have the dimensions of the monitor boxed?
I may be able to fit it into a friends 4x4 if it is small enough...


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Here's the ad that ran in the papers, thanks to a Dish contact:


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2004)

Phil T said:


> From the Denver Post (read down a bit)
> 
> http://www.denverpost.com/Stories/0,1413,36~33~2514474,00.html
> 
> Full page ad's ran yesterday and today.


Guess I should have moved to Denver, I paid full freight for my 921 and HD Set.

Interesting Strategy, bet a lot of folks who've been thinking of getting HD as a family Christmas gift, might make the move sooner.

That means other suppliers might find coal in their stockings instead of greenbacks.

That Charlie is always rockin' the boat!


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Let us know how you guys do tomorrow. My wife gave me a thumbs down. 

I already have a 43" and 61" set. I told her we could put a 3rd big screen in the bedroom. She said if I bought one I could put it in the tough shed with my bed!!

I guess I don't want to go there. Great price though!!


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The prices for HD's this size will be this low in places like Wal-Mart probably a year or so from now. RCA's are not all that great.


----------



## LonghornXP (Nov 10, 2003)

Heck is I lived close by I would pay the 599 bucks for the 34" set just because last time I checked a 34" set was at least twice as much and that is with no requirement to go with another provider. That to me sounds like a closeout model but as far as I'm concerned if I would get a nice year old outdated model for half the cost to replace a non HDTV set I would do it. Even an older HDTV set is still better than a crappy SDTV set right. Now if only Dish could put as much effert into getting more HDTV programming we all would be set simply because DirecTV and cable companies would have to get off their asses and do something quicker but every company now is taking their sweet old time.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Phil T said:


> Let us know how you guys do tomorrow. My wife gave me a thumbs down.
> 
> I already have a 43" and 61" set. I told her we could put a 3rd big screen in the bedroom. She said if I bought one I could put it in the tough shed with my bed!!
> 
> I guess I don't want to go there. Great price though!!


You're out of control, Phil. Are you sure your wife didn't give you two thumbs down? :down::down:


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

I went down there this morning. They wouldn't let me take the TV with me. Bummer, I had a truck ready. They scheduled an install for next week though. The deal for $499 included the TV AND a 811 plus free delivery. I also get 6 months free of the HD pak.
I'm a pretty happy camper.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's great Rob. My wife also said nada...not that I really have anyplace to put another television that size in my house anyways... Let us know how it works out!


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

They shoud have a 921 option on this deal, since they just cut the price on that HD DVR.


----------



## ayalbaram (Aug 4, 2003)

Anyone in the NYC area who wants one of these I can sell you the TV by itself for $499. Send me a PM if you're interested.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Dang, if it came with the 811 for $499 (if you are an existing subscriber) I would have jumped on that deal if I was close to Colorado.


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

Jacob S said:


> Dang, if it came with the 811 for $499 (if you are an existing subscriber) I would have jumped on that deal if I was close to Colorado.


Yeah I'm a current sub and it included the 811 and HDTV. I was going to be happy with just the TV. 

Tonight I ran into a friend that works for Dish. He said that they are trying to push their inventory of the older TVs to make room for new plasma sets Dish will be selling soon.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

The prices of those plasma tv's that they are going to sell is way up there, a lot more expensive than what these retailed for.


----------



## DJ Rob (Jul 24, 2003)

Here's my update on my experience...

I was delivered a new 34" and 811 last week. 
When they powered the monitor on, it was really dark and the picture was twisted.
It was broken.
So they called to get another one delivered.

By the time the replacement monitor arrived, the installers were in a hurry to get to their next install. So I didn't see how the second one was REALLY out of focus until they left. It was so bad I couldn't even read the guide from the 811.

I called Dish and I was sent around into phone hell.
No one knew what to do about fixing/replacing the monitor and who I should talk to.
After 30 minutes on hold, I just hung up and left a message with the installers office here in town. 

I had to call back the next day (after not getting a call back the day before) and was brought out a replacement. 

15 minutes after this one was delivered, there was a big POPPING noise and the screen went all red. So I called back. 
They were out of the 34's so I had to wait another day to get another replacement. 

After 3 days from the original install, I was delivered a working monitor.
So far, number 4 has worked for almost a week with no major problems.

I do find that the screen is out of focus within a few inches of the right and left sides.
But it is perfectly focused in the middle. 

Also the geometry is not the best. Things are a little curvy.
But for $499, I shouldn't complain too much.

I checked my bill online and it turns out, they still charged me for sales tax on $1,199 instead of the $499. And they did not give me the 6 months free of the HD pak that I had in writing on my invoice. 

I called about it, but the CSR (in India I think) said they did not have a promo like that and said I had to pay all taxes on the TV. I told her I had it in writing when I ordered the monitor about the HD pak free for 6 months. She told me that was impossible, and that I was lying. I asked to talk to a supervisor. 

30 minutes on hold later, the CSR got back on the phone and insisted they had no promo for the HD pak and that I was still lying. She said since I held on for so long for the supervisor, she would split the difference and give me 3 months free of the HD pak.

I told her "NO WAY. I have it in writing. Now please put on your supervisor."

So after another 15 minutes on hold the supervisor came on. She agreed right away that the CSR was wrong and they would fix my account right away about the HD promo. I was so frustrated after spending over 45 minutes on hold, I forgot to ask about why I had to pay the taxes on 1,199 when I was supposed to pay $499 for the monitor and 811.

I guess I'll call back next month when I have an hour to waste and my bill has arrived.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

I would have asked for 3 additional months free of the HD pack since they offered that to begin with.


----------

